# Qld licensing new system.



## Ryan-James (Jun 21, 2022)

I'm having issues renewing/upgrading my permit - re massive time delay now @ 3 months. Anyone else having issues?


----------



## sebiimams (Jul 24, 2022)

I have the new permit, moved over my animals, and now can't for the life of me generate a movement advice as the site simply doesn't work as it should. I have no idea what I'm supposed to do now. The system is seriously rubbish.


----------



## Allan (Jul 25, 2022)

Yes, whoever worked out that system had a pretty average day, at best.
I have gone back to filling out the old movement advices and sending in paper copies to DES.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 26, 2022)

sebiimams said:


> I have the new permit, moved over my animals, and now can't for the life of me generate a movement advice as the site simply doesn't work as it should. I have no idea what I'm supposed to do now. The system is seriously rubbish.


the same thing happened in NSW when they went electronic. It took months to sort out, when they finally got it I bookmarked it so I could get back in


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Aug 16, 2022)

I renewed my QLD permit via the online services 2 weeks ago, "specialised licence" for $330, took 3 minutes, was emailed my new permit right away and printed it off... I also checked the option pleading computer illiteracy so as not to be able to use the online system and they sent me a new hardcopy record book in the mail and I'm to continue doing the old paper copy movememt advices as per the old system. Too easy.


----------



## Ryan-James (Oct 20, 2022)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> I renewed my QLD permit via the online services 2 weeks ago, "specialised licence" for $330, took 3 minutes, was emailed my new permit right away and printed it off... I also checked the option pleading computer illiteracy so as not to be able to use the online system and they sent me a new hardcopy record book in the mail and I'm to continue doing the old paper copy movememt advices as per the old system. Too easy.


Ugh half your luck. They made me wait 4 and a half months but I finally got it


----------



## mrkos (Oct 23, 2022)

I just got audited by np&w and haven’t exactly been vigilant with my record keeping as I have never heard from them in 17 years of keeping reptiles it threw a spanner in the works and I was able to get two weeks to prepare for their audit in that time I managed to totally transfer over to the new online system and it works really well and super easy It’s a good feeling having everything up to date being an advanced keeper it’s how I will roll from now on. They have changed the system 3 times now typical government idiots let’s hope for the last time.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 23, 2022)

mrkos said:


> I just got audited by np&w and haven’t exactly been vigilant with my record keeping as I have never heard from them in 17 years of keeping reptiles it threw a spanner in the works and I was able to get two weeks to prepare for their audit in that time I managed to totally transfer over to the new online system and it works really well and super easy It’s a good feeling having everything up to date being an advanced keeper it’s how I will roll from now on. They have changed the system 3 times now typical government idiots let’s hope for the last time.


The online system in QLD is next to impossible to use, I'll never switch to it. The old way is still the best way.


----------



## mrkos (Oct 23, 2022)

I had no trouble at all but I do have a fairly new i Mac they want it all online so they can keep a better eye on everyone it will be interesting if the system crashes and takes everyone’s details with it. The main trouble people have is lodging new acquisitions or disposals after the time frame it won’t let you but you can still lodge and notify the date of the transaction in the additional notes section. I now have no paper work whatsoever

Pretty sure older computer and I pads and stuff that aren’t up to date with everything the system won’t work on these devices


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 23, 2022)

mrkos said:


> I had no trouble at all but I do have a fairly new i Mac they want it all online so they can keep a better eye on everyone it will be interesting if the system crashes and takes everyone’s details with it. The main trouble people have is lodging new acquisitions or disposals after the time frame it won’t let you but you can still lodge and notify the date of the transaction in the additional notes section. I now have no paper work whatsoever


I don't think the problems stem from any particular device, it's just the system itself... about the least user friendly over complicated site ever developed... especially when you have animals that aren't even in the system there's no options to add them... Luckily they still allow you/us to continue doing it the old way with manual written records and paper movement advice forms.


----------



## mrkos (Oct 23, 2022)

My guess is they would hear plenty of negative feedback from most keepers especially old school


----------



## longirostris (Oct 23, 2022)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> I don't think the problems stem from any particular device, it's just the system itself... about the least user friendly over complicated site ever developed... especially when you have animals that aren't even in the system there's no options to add them... Luckily they still allow you/us to continue doing it the old way with manual written records and paper movement advice forms.


Exactly the same problem here in NSW, no possible way to return holdings of off schedule species online, can only be done on paper. Hence the reason I wont use the on line returns system for any species. The staff at NPWS keep telling me to lodge online for the scheduled species I hold and do a paper return for the off schedule species I have. Its a joke.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 23, 2022)

longirostris said:


> Exactly the same problem here in NSW, no possible way to return holdings of off schedule species online, can only be done on paper. Hence the reason I wont use the on line returns system for any species. The staff at NPWS keep telling me to lodge online for the scheduled species I hold and do a paper return for the off schedule species I have. Its a joke.


Yeah mate, absolute nonsense... told me I had to apply to keep only animals I've legally kept and bred for years... pfft... transferred them all off my DES licence to my DPI licence. Not doing their online BS... They made a nonsense system that they themselves can't even regulate.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Oct 23, 2022)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Yeah mate, absolute nonsense... told me I had to apply to keep only animals I've legally kept and bred for years... pfft... transferred them all off my DES licence to my DPI licence. Not doing their online BS... They made a nonsense system that they themselves can't even regulate.


Pretty much every gubberment website is sh1te. No matter what I want to do is obfuscated by BS and political correctness.For instance I tried to get new plates for my truck and was blocked at every turn, no advice on how to get them just NO, NO, NO,


----------

